# Manila VA Clinic



## oldgrape (Feb 12, 2020)

Howdy all,
Quick question for those who know. Has anyone used the VA clinic in Manila and if so, what are your thoughts about it?


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

oldgrape said:


> Howdy all,
> Quick question for those who know. Has anyone used the VA clinic in Manila and if so, what are your thoughts about it?


Hi and welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy and contribute, while I am not a vet, have seen many contributions on this and other sites, a little searching and you will probably find your answers.
Again welcome.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Oldgrape asks:

"Quick question for those who know. Has anyone used the VA clinic in Manila and if so, what are your thoughts about it?"

It is better than nothing. The facility is not dissimilar to a stateside VA. It is in the same space as the Benefit folks so if you need something filed they can do it. The draw back to the clinic is that they will only treat "service connected" issues. The do give you a typical physical every six months. Depending on your age they will miss the PSA test but if you insist (stamp your feet) they will included that in your blood work 1 time per year (please insist after inquiring if they are going to check that).

They will explain the FMP (foreign medical program) to you where things can be done in a private hospital that they cannot do there. You can pick the hospital but will have to pay up front except in a few cases where a listed hospital will direct bill the VA. One of the high end hospital (Asian) has just joined that program. Many of the staff there are US trained.

They will have delivered to your home any and all service connected meds by delivery service (Post Office leaves something to be desired)

Parking sucks based on the space available plus ongoing construction. Bring your 214 with you as well as any VA service connected award documents and ID. They do not allow computers or iPads inside...phone OK and there is internet.

Call for an appointment but walk-ins are allowed. They keep a pretty good schedule and often if you are early they will see you early. Specialties (like cardio) are only there on certain days.

Any more specific questions please back channel me.

God Bless and welcome to the net

MPM (rebaqshratz)


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hi Oldgrape,

Be warned the Manila VA only takes care of service connected injuries and illnesses. Even if a service connected vet goes in with another issue besides the connected problem they won't take care of it.

I have checked into this several times. So, really I am on my own there since I have no service connected problems. I am in the VA system here in the USA because I got grandfathered through when they made rule changes about 15 years ago. But, they way I have heard outside of the USA all VA clinics only take care of the connected issue.

Good Luck

Art


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hi Oldgrape,
> 
> Be warned the Manila VA only takes care of service connected injuries and illnesses. Even if a service connected vet goes in with another issue besides the connected problem they won't take care of it.
> 
> ...


My understanding is that the VA Clinic in Manila is the only VA facility outside of the US and her possessions like Guam. And Art is correct they only will treat service connected issues.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Oldgrape,

I understand there are medical satellite offices throughout the Philippines that are not the VA but the government will pay for the service as long as it is service connected. You would have to get the list from the Manila VA as who is approved in the system.

They don't expect someone lets say Mindanao Island to travel to Manila just for treatment.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*VA Direct Billing*



greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Oldgrape,
> 
> I understand there are medical satellite offices throughout the Philippines that are not the VA but the government will pay for the service as long as it is service connected. You would have to get the list from the Manila VA as who is approved in the system.
> 
> ...


Good point Art and here's a link with participating hospitals under our Useful Links thread 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/p...2-usefull-links-philippines.html#post15006570


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

FYI - The Manila VA will treat SC conditions can be *"extremely misleading"*

Concerning this statement on Manila VA's Website - Inpatient and Non-VA Care (NVC) is *limited* to treatment of service connected conditions and is provided through the Foreign Medical Program. 

Limited means limited. 

Examples; 
- your knees, spine, etc. may be SC, you may get a monthly prescription of Ibuprofen or Acetaminophen but beyond that like a knee injection for arthritis, surgery, etc. you will be directed to use FMP.
- your Sleep Apnea may be SC but Manila VA will direct you to use FMP for all supplies associated with SA.
- your eyes, teeth may be SC but Manila VA will direct you to use FMP.

These are only a few examples. The good thing about FMP is there are several Hospitals that will treat you for SC conditions and will charge FMP directly meaning you pay nothing. Otherwise you pay for the treatment and file for reimbursement with FMP. This link lists those hospitals from last year. 
http://raomanila.org/newsletter/2019/MANILA_VA_announcementsMay2019.pdf

Another option, many Ret Mil use TRICARE as well.

Best to visit or contact The Manila VA clinic first before you make the move here if you rely heavily on The VA. Many retirees here move back to the states because of health related issues.

2 links to provide more inf. 

https://www.va.gov/directory/guide/facility.asp?ID=682

https://1925mcarthur.wixsite.com/raoangeles


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

Hey Joe

Curious is this my favorite Marine from Monday mornings at Tuloy?

Also is the 100% Total and Permanent still held to the S.C rule at the Manila Clinic?

MPM


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

From the horse's mouth::


https://ph.usembassy.gov/wp-content/uploads/sites/82/2017-VA-Manila-Fact-Sheet-1.pdf


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I have never figured out why the government doesn't cover vets with non connected injuries or illnesses in the Philippines. The cost is about 75% cheaper then in the USA. For example: When I was there I got an ultrasound of the stomach for $20. Here in the usa it would have cost $300 plus doctor's fees. To see a doctor outside the VA approved medical place is about $85. In the Philippines I saw a doctor for $15 visit.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I have never figured out why the government doesn't cover vets with non connected injuries or illnesses in the Philippines. The cost is about 75% cheaper then in the USA. For example: When I was there I got an ultrasound of the stomach for $20. Here in the usa it would have cost $300 plus doctor's fees. To see a doctor outside the VA approved medical place is about $85. In the Philippines I saw a doctor for $15 visit.
> 
> Art


It probably all to do with the corruption. They were getting billed for all sorts that and cut it back.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I have never figured out why the government doesn't cover vets with non connected injuries or illnesses in the Philippines.


This explains some of it. Scroll to page 1.

https://books.google.com.tw/books?id=2B1JAQAAIAAJ&pg=PA30&lpg=PA30&dq=history+of+va+clinic,+manila&source=bl&ots=PamxMG5hAa&sig=ACfU3U0i_SfX0KYtOSMkqAzkSam3c_bykg&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwid-KCw--jnAhUZxYsBHaRxAVcQ6AEwFXoECB8QAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> ..... To see a doctor outside the VA approved medical place is about $85. In the Philippines I saw a doctor for $15 visit.
> 
> Art


You overpaid, I have never paid more than 400 p for a dr visit, plus any needed medicatio0ns.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I agree with Rick with cost. GP costs in the Lorma (private) hospital in La Union for a visit PHP 300.00
I saw a throat specialist also at the same hospital 4 to 5 years ago, very clean and all the gear, the endoscope equipment looked brand new, my surprise was that not only my specialist had a monitor but I also had one so I could see what was going on. The biggest surprise was the bill, 300 pesos for the specialist and 100 pesos for the nurse. The meds at Mercury drug store were about 600 pesos for a weeks supply of antibiotics, one script, go figure.
What one needs to remember is that while that seems cheap to us is a days work for a labourer in our province.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Joe,'

I read that bulletin but it pertains to filipino vets. I did understand the workload it would create. I am an American in the VA health system here in the states. I got grandfathered through the system when the government changed the rules to qualify to get care.

Art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I have never figured out why the government doesn't cover vets with non connected injuries or illnesses in the Philippines...
> Art


I always appreciated what they do, and was surprised they offer any services. It is, after all, the only VA clinic outside the US.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Tukaram.

I agree the VA clinic couldn't handle every vet with something wrong with them that is not service-connected. But , there are a lot of hospitals on the approved list that can service the veteran but they still only take care of the connected problems. What I am saying is the cheap prices here i think the government could take care of the non-connected veteran compared what they have to pay in the states for care.

art


----------

